
Palantir to File IPO in Weeks for Possible Fall Debut - Balgair
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-06-11/palantir-is-said-to-file-ipo-in-weeks-for-possible-fall-debut
======
carlineng
Super interesting that their funding round in 2015 valued them at $20 billion.
In late 2015, public SaaS revenue multiples were in the 6-7x range [1].
According to the article, they are looking to hit $1 billion in revenue this
year. If we assume a 25% compound annual growth rate from 2015 to today, this
would put their 2015 revenues at ~$350 million, for a multiple of >55x (Zoom's
current EV/NTV revenue multiple) at the time of the raise. That's pretty
astounding, and makes me think there must be more to the story here (and not
necessarily in a good way).

[1]: [https://www.meritechcapital.com/public-
comparables/enterpris...](https://www.meritechcapital.com/public-
comparables/enterprise#HistoricalTradingData)

------
tick_tock_tick
I expect market demand to be incredibly if the financials look good in any
way. They are on the ones that pickup all the government work dropped by
google/etc for moral grounds.

